# ...



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

I


----------



## odin (Feb 21, 2005)

its jus ta problem that you have unassociated with anything to do with mental health either than maybe just being bored with everything. maybe you need some thing more


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't feel like crying because of childish people is crying and You can enjoy some activities which can make you happy and you can come out of weak moments of your life. I am interest in Rope jumping. Jumping rope is extremely enjoyable and can easily become a fitness addiction. Rope skipping can burn 1,000 calories per hour, making it one of the most effective training possible.


----------



## maxs (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Monochrome (Mar 11, 2011)

It could be related to mental health, I have the same problem. I know a lot of people lose interest when depressed etc but this is an ongoing problem for me too, I can't concentrate on anything long enough to enjoy it







I think in my case it is a case of desperately trying to find anything to distract from my problems with so I don't have to deal with them, although at least I'm aware of doing it now


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

One word: Adderall


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds to me like a typical young person...lots of people are like that...I don't think it's add, it's just youth.


----------

